# Bag Recommendation



## gbchriste (Feb 12, 2015)

If the stars align I will soon be acquiring a second 5D III. As an outdoor portrait shooter I normally work with the 5D III/70-200 2.8L II combination, which I carry to the field with lens attached in a LowePro Pro Runner 200 AW, along with a detached 24-70 2.8L II for when I want to go for an occasional wide angle shot.

http://store.lowepro.com/pro-runner-200-aw

But recently I've been doing more landscape stuff with the 24-70, and incorporating more wide angle work in my portrait sessions, and really feeling the pain of doing lens swaps out in the field. I also recently got my first occurrence of an Err 80 during a session. A battery swap cleared it but my change in shooting approach coupled with the possibility of a pending gear malfunction got me thinking about acquiring a second body.

B&H has a great 5DIII/PIXMA PRO-100 rebate deal going on right now so thought this might be a great opportunity to add a second body to my kit and just keep the 24-70 and 70-200 each permanently mounted for ease of changeup during the session, plus have a hot spare should the need arise.

Canon 5DIII, PIXMA PRO-100 printer, 32GB card, battery (3rd party), small shoulder bag - $3099 but with a $550 rebate, so $2549 after rebate. Fold in the retail value of the printer, card and battery and that's close to $2000 for the body. 

I really need a good recommendation for a bag that can hold 2 5D III's each with a lens attached (24-70 and 70-200, respectively), with the goal to be able to switch from one to the other without having to go through any kind of lens detach/attach process.

I prefer a backpack style.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DJP (Feb 12, 2015)

Have a look at the lowepro tactic 450aw, quite a large bag but I should think it suits your need. As long as you take other lenses out too or flashes etc


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 13, 2015)

DJP said:


> Have a look at the lowepro tactic 450aw, quite a large bag but I should think it suits your need. As long as you take other lenses out too or flashes etc



I did take a peek at that one. Almost seems too big. I do own a 28-135 and 50mm but never use them, and generally don't take my speed lights out to the field. So probably over kill

Thanks.


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 13, 2015)

I suggest you take a look at the Gura Gear 26L or 32L Bataflae. You can put a body plus attached lens on each side.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Mar 29, 2015)

look at the think tank line - they make incredibly durable products in all sizes. I like a naneu pro backpack that 
will hold your two rigs and then some at a competitive price point, but the best solution I have is the Billingham
445 with backpack straps. Don't use it much as a backpack, but it's a first rate solution.


----------



## Danzq (Apr 2, 2015)

gbchriste said:


> DJP said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at the lowepro tactic 450aw, quite a large bag but I should think it suits your need. As long as you take other lenses out too or flashes etc
> ...



I love my LowePro Protactic 350aw. It feels very protective and has lots of cool features. I dont think the 450aw is too big but 350 was a better choise for me cause I only carry one body and max 3 lenses.

-Dan


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Danzq said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > DJP said:
> ...


+1 for the LowePro Protactic 350 AW


----------



## BeautifulLens (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi! I bought a camera bag that fitted all my gear but never enjoyed using it - too big and camera-bag-looking  so I pulled the padded insert out and now use it in other non-camera bags. Works perfectly and I can change the look of my bag each day if I like.


----------



## slclick (Jun 18, 2015)

I have really grown into liking my 350 Pro tactic. It's heavy but that weight is protection. I shoot a lot of macro and 'in the field' and appreciate the quality and level of protection it offers.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Jun 18, 2015)

Protactic 350 (and 450) are really nice bags. The 450, due to the slightly conical shape of the bags, is kind of top heavy even on a larger frame person.

One thing of note is that if you use a battery grip or 1D body, they will not fit well in the top opening. I sent back the 350 because I couldn't even fit my gripped 60D in the top and still get it out without a serious fight. The 450 was better, but I ultimately decided on the Think Tank Streetwalker Hard Drive and will get another smaller bag for shorter trips/around town.


----------



## bereninga (Jun 18, 2015)

I'd go w/ the Protactic 450 w/ your set up. 350, which is the one I use, is fine for smaller gear. It does/has everything you'd ever want in a bag. The only downside IMO is the weight vs other bags.


----------



## CapturingLight (Jul 4, 2015)

I am looking for some advice about the pro tactic bags that a few seem to have used. I have sadly outgrown my lowpro slingshot 102 AW which I have been quite fond of. 
http://store.lowepro.com/slingshot-102-aw
I am aware there is a bigger slingshot model but if I go bigger I want a proper backpack. 

I really like the look of the pro tactic series with both the back and side access. I am torn between the two sizes. On one hand I suspect that the smaller one will accommodate my current gear and leave room for a few years of growth. But I also like the idea of some extra room that could be used for non camera stuff when out and about or out day hiking. I really need a bag that can hold everything for storage as well as when I want to bring it all along. I have this idea that I will try to keep using the sling shot for some outings and try to select an appropriate arsenal. I have reservations about this as I like having everything with me. I also have 3 elementary age kids and often just grabbing the camera bag is all I have time for. How successful have others been with this strategy? If I admit that is ******* to fail I might be better off with the smaller one as it will have less weight and bulk. 
Given my lower $ value of equipment so far these bags seem on the pricy side but they do seem really well designed. I have been tempted by the cheaper lowpro flipside bags. 
Here is my current gear:
T4i, EF 50mm 1.8, EFS 18-135mm stm, EFS 10-22mm usm, 430exII flash, manfrotto 55prob tripod(likely too big for most bags)
And finally my newest toy that no longer fits my bag EF 100mm L macro. 
I really value the expertise in this form and would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## Benhider (Jul 22, 2015)

Think Tank Harddrive


----------



## Coz (Jul 22, 2015)

F-Stop Kenti. One set of body & lens on each side and you can access by just slipping off one shoulder strap. Also holds a 13” laptop and hydration bladder.


----------

